# Poulenc Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Dear Talk Classical,

Here's a little present from me, just for you. It's the Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano by Francis Poulenc, with me playing the bassoon part. This is from a live concert, but it's a performance I'm very proud of, and thought maybe I would offer it to you for free for a limited time. These links will be automatically deleted in two months. The format is 16 bit, 44.1 khz flac.
https://files.fm/u/2sypuepf

Enjoy!

Your pal,

Knorf


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

By the way, if anyone thinks this is a crap amateur performance, well, in all modesty: it isn't.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Knorf said:


> By the way, if anyone thinks this is a crap amateur performance, well, in all modesty: it isn't.


Lovely piece. Thanks for sharing. I seriously doubt anyone would consider it an amateur performance at all :tiphat:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice present. Thank you.

By the way, do we have permission to download it so that we can listen again after the two months have elapsed?


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

neofite said:


> Very nice present. Thank you.
> 
> By the way, do we have permission to download it so that we can listen again after the two months have elapsed?


Yes, feel free to go ahead and download for future listening!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry Knorf, but I found that rushed, clipped and totally unmusical. :devil:


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I was only kidding mate. I'll grab it and listen tomoz. :lol:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Beautiful Knorf. Lovely tight ensemble as I'd expect and a great piece played with the verve it needs.


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

This was actually my first time listening to this piece and I loved it. Thanks Knorf.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I just finished downloading the FLAC files. I look forward to giving this a listen later. I am very familiar with the piece and thoroughly enjoy piano, oboe, and bassoon trios.
I'll report back later.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Knorf,

That was fabulous! The playing is excellent. You must have had a lot of fun performing that. The recording is also very good, and there are virtually no noises from the audience. Excellent job.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool! It's the very first piece I listened to by Poulenc on the Levine DG album.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Lovely piece. Lovely performance.

To broaden it out a bit, why was early 20th century French music often so cool (to use the modern idiom)?


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Eclectic Al said:


> Lovely piece. Lovely performance.
> 
> To broaden it out a bit, why was early 20th century French music often so cool (to use the modern idiom)?


As with many things at the time, this was in part a response to the excesses of 19th c. Romanticism, and its association with institutions that were complicit in the War to End All Wars.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Joe B said:


> Knorf,
> 
> That was fabulous! The playing is excellent. You must have had a lot of fun performing that. The recording is also very good, and there are virtually no noises from the audience. Excellent job.


Knorf,
I thought you might want to know that I made MP3's of your FLAC files and loaded them onto the flash drive I use for my car for 'on the go' listening.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Cool! I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------

